# Need to know FSW points and Express entry points?



## hrudat16 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi All,

Can anybody help me in calculating points for federal skilled worker program?

Following are my results for each selection factor:

Age: 29
Language Result: IELTS Listening 7 Reading 7 Writing 6.5 Speaking 8
Experience: Overall 4 years and 8 months (NOC: User support technicians)
Education: Bachelor's degree (three years) and two bachelor's degrees
(four years)[As per ECA report]

Any help is highly appreciated !!!
Thanks in Advance

Regards


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

hrudat16 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anybody help me in calculating points for federal skilled worker program?
> 
> ...


Google is your friend.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

hrudat16 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anybody help me in calculating points for federal skilled worker program?
> 
> ...



Why do you think we can tally it up? Why not use the GoC website to do that?


----------



## hrudat16 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi colchar,

I have checked the Goc site and it is a bit confusing regarding education points, I dont understand whether it will considered as bachelor degree for 20 points or 2 bachelor degrees for 22 points. As per ECA report it says that one bachelor degree for 3 yrs and 2 degrees for 4 years?? 

I am confused which is considered 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hrudat16 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks I tried it but not giving correct info that is the reason asking questions here.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

hrudat16 said:


> Thanks I tried it but not giving correct info that is the reason asking questions here.



What makes you think that it is not giving the correct info?


----------



## hrudat16 (Sep 28, 2015)

colchar said:


> What makes you think that it is not giving the correct info?


I have checked the Goc site and it is a bit confusing regarding education points, 
As per ECA report it says that one bachelor degree for 3 yrs and 2 degrees for 4 years, I don't understand which one below is considered:

Two or more Canadian post-secondary degrees or diplomas or equal (at least one must be for a program of at least three years)	22 points

OR

Canadian post-secondary degree or diploma for a program of three years or longer, or equal	21 points


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

hrudat16 said:


> I have checked the Goc site and it is a bit confusing regarding education points,
> As per ECA report it says that one bachelor degree for 3 yrs and 2 degrees for 4 years, I don't understand which one below is considered:
> 
> Two or more Canadian post-secondary degrees or diplomas or equal (at least one must be for a program of at least three years)	22 points
> ...



It seems pretty self-explanatory to me.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

hrudat16 said:


> I have checked the Goc site and it is a bit confusing regarding education points,
> As per ECA report it says that one bachelor degree for 3 yrs and 2 degrees for 4 years, I don't understand which one below is considered:
> 
> Two or more Canadian post-secondary degrees or diplomas or equal (at least one must be for a program of at least three years)	22 points
> ...


Well, do you have

*A* 2 degrees or diplomas (one of them must be for a program of at least 3 years duration)

*or*

_*B*_ 1 degree or diploma that is for a program of 3 years or longer?




If it's *A*, then you will receive 22 points.

If it's *B*, then you will receive 21 points.

If it's _*neither A or B*_, then you will receive 0 points.


How hard was that to figure out?


*NOTE*: Not all degrees and diplomas awarded outside of Canada are considered to be equivalent to a Canadian degree or diploma. 

Your degree(s) and diploma(s) must be assessed by WES to be equivalent to a Canadian degree or diploma in order to qualify for the points. 

In the event that you receive an ITA, _you will be required to show proof of equivalency_ when you submit your application. Failure to show proof that your qualification is equivalent to a Canadian degree or diploma for which you were awarded points will result in the reduction of your CRS rank which may lead to your application being refused due to not having a qualifying CRS rank.


----------

